

Apple Developer Program membership no longer required to test apps - radley
https://twitter.com/jfkingsley/status/607993615420235776

======
radley
_" Simply sign in with your Apple ID, and turn your idea into an app that you
can touch on your iPad, iPhone, or Apple Watch. Download Xcode 7 beta and try
it yourself today. Program membership is not required."_

details:
[https://developer.apple.com/xcode/](https://developer.apple.com/xcode/)

